

U.S. drone strikes wedding convoy in Yemen, killing 14 - elwell
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/12/world/meast/yemen-u-s-drone-wedding/

======
elwell
Not good; are we creating more revenge terrorists that we are killing with
these drone strikes?

~~~
adam419
And that more or less encapsulates the blindness our government has when it
comes to combatting this so called war: blowback.

